#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Новости учеников лесной традиции в стиле Аджана Ча и Аджана Сумедхо.

## Lena Pinchevskaya

Добрый вечер. 
Хочу сообщить две хороших новости для тех кто интересуется традицией Аджана Чаа и Аджана Сумедхо в России.
*
Новость N1*

 В мае месяце 2015 ( скорее всего на майские праздники) к нам. в Москву собирается приехать  *Аджан Ньянадассано* http://forestsangha.ru/photos/61/. 
    Мы планируем провести ритрит в Подмосковье! Но об этом я обязательно сообщу по-позже.
*
Новость N2*

Приглашаем буддистов с опытом медитации на двухдневный ритрит 6 и 7 января 2015, в стиле тхаравада школы Аджана Чаа и Аджана Сумедхо, который состоится в Храме Дальма-са 
http://dalma.ru/we.html
Участие в ритрите бесплатно.
Просьба принести с собой что-нибудь к чаю, немного овощей или еды .
Не забудьте взять с собой удобную для медитации одежду.

*Обязательно сообщите о вашей готовности принять участие до 30 декабря.*

Вы можете принять частичное участие в ритрите, если придете 6 января на целый ритритный день.
Начало ритрита в 7 часов утра. Просьба не опаздывать!!!

----------

Al Tolstykh (15.12.2014), Neroli (16.12.2014), Алик (09.01.2015), Ануруддха (15.12.2014), Рэлпей (23.03.2015)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

После ритрита (6-7 января)

Спасибо всем, кто принял участие.

----------

Al Tolstykh (09.01.2015), Choi (06.03.2015), Neroli (09.01.2015), Ануруддха (09.01.2015), Паня (09.01.2015), Эделизи (11.01.2015)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

*НЕДЕЛЬНЫЙ РИТРИТ
(интенсивная практика медитации випассана)
В ПОДМОСКОВЬЕ
С БУДДИЙСКИМ МОНАХОМ ТАЙСКОЙ ЛЕСНОЙ ТРАДИЦИИ
АДЖАНОМ НЬЯНАДАССАНО*


Дата проведения ритрита 2-9 мая 2015 г.

Приглашаем всех желающих на интенсивную практику медитации випассана. Недельный ритирит будет проходить в Подмосковье под руководством буддийского монаха Аджана Ньянадассано, который является учеником Аджана Сумедхо, известного Учителя в линии Аджана Чаа Тайской Лесной традиции.

Монахи этой традиции строго соблюдают Винаю (свод правил и распорядка буддийской монашеской общины), много времени посвящают медитации.

У вас будет возможность принять Прибежище и Восемь Обетов, а по окончании ритрита - Пять мирских обетов.

Наши ритриты – это не только обучение медитации, но и возможность поближе познакомиться с Лесной Традицией. 

Ритрит будет проводиться в одном из живописных уголков Подмосковья - Д/О «ВЫСОКОЕ».

Пожалуйста, для того чтобы как можно лучше спланировать организацию ритрита, предварительно зарегистрируйтесь на участие до 10 апреля 2015 г.

Контакты:

наш сайт:  Лесная Сангха http://forestsangha.ru/

e-mail: epilester @gmail.com

тел.  +7-905-515-97-54

----------

Al Tolstykh (04.03.2015), Alīno (11.07.2019), Ersh (06.03.2015), Kit (04.03.2015), Thaitali (05.03.2015), Ануруддха (04.03.2015), Эделизи (05.03.2015), Юй Кан (04.03.2015)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

На днях мы с Данилом вернулись из Таиланда. 
Каждый день проведенный в монастыре был для нас непревзойденным подарком!

----------

Al Tolstykh (04.03.2015), Alīno (11.07.2019), Choi (06.03.2015), Ersh (06.03.2015), Kit (04.03.2015), Lanky (20.03.2015), Neroli (05.03.2015), Pema Sonam (14.03.2015), sergey (04.03.2015), Thaitali (05.03.2015), Vladiimir (04.03.2015), Ануруддха (04.03.2015), Жека (12.03.2015), Йен (10.03.2015), Кхантибало (04.03.2015), Фил (04.03.2015), Эделизи (05.03.2015), Юй Кан (11.03.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> *НЕДЕЛЬНЫЙ РИТРИТ
> (интенсивная практика медитации випассана)*


Уважаемая Лена, можно ли опубликовать здесь подробный распорядок дня для участников ритрита?

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (04.03.2015)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Обычно учителя дают нам точное расписание по приезду в Москву.

Вот расписание прошлого ритрита:

05.00 — Подъем, горячие напитки 
05.30 — Утренняя церемония на пали, медитация
07.00 — Медитация в работе (уборка и другая помощь в организации ритрита).               
08.00 — Завтрак в столовой
09.30 — Утренняя медитация (сидя и во время ходьбы)
11.00 — Подношение монаху пищи, обед в столовой
13.30 — Послеполуденная медитация (сидя и во время ходьбы) 
17.00 — Горячие напитки
~17.15 — по желанию индивидуальные занятия йогой, цигун и т.д. в зале для медитации
19.30 — Вечерняя церемония, лекция Учителя или его ответы на вопросы
~21.30 — Отбой/ индивидуальная практика медитации в зале

----------

Ersh (06.03.2015), Мингалаба (08.03.2015), Юй Кан (04.03.2015)

----------


## Йен

> На днях мы с Данилом вернулись из Таиланда. 
> Каждый день проведенный в монастыре был для нас непревзойденным подарком!


Сказали бы еще, что за монастырь )

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Ратанаван монастырь находится в отдаленном месте. Там нет возможности остановится  :Frown:

----------

Йен (10.03.2015)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Послание Аджана Сумедхо к русским буддистам.

http://forestsangha.ru/video/14/

----------

Lanky (20.03.2015), sergey (10.03.2015), Ануруддха (10.03.2015), Ассаджи (11.03.2015), Йен (10.03.2015), Юй Кан (10.03.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Ратанаван монастырь находится в отдаленном месте. Там нет возможности остановится


Я по дороге в Корат раньше часто мимо проезжал, знал бы, что немного в стороне у нац. парка монастырь лесной сангхи находится - заехал бы на тхамбун )

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (11.03.2015)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Монастырь лучше посещать в выходные утром.  В остальные дни монахи в своих кути или работают. Разговаривать не принято.

----------

Йен (11.03.2015), Юй Кан (11.03.2015)

----------


## Йен

Еще фото из монастырской жизни )

https://plus.google.com/photos/+Gave...8209009?sort=1

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (18.03.2015), Юй Кан (11.03.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Послание Аджана Сумедхо к русским буддистам.
> 
> http://forestsangha.ru/video/14/


Учитель здоров? Все хорошо у него?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

У него, конечно, уже возраст почтенный, но кажется, что самочувствие у него вполне.
В Ратанаван он ушел на покой, он любит Тайланд, считает его больше домом, чем любое другое место. Его там тоже очень любят и хорошо за ним смотрят.
Ему там наверное так хорошо, насколько это возможно.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Спешу сообщить об измении дат проведения ритрита.

Ритрит состоится с 4 по 10 мая.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, 
кто не успел записаться на ритрит, прошу прощения. Но мест уже нет  :Frown:

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

_Друзья,
кто не сможет участвовать в ритрите с Аджаном Ньянадассано, есть альтернанива:_


9-ти дневный ретрит по Випассане с Таном Хубертом
Дата проведения ритрита  19-28 июня  2015 г.
Приглашаем всех желающих на интенсивную практику медитации випассана. Недельный ритирит будет проходить в Подмосковье под руководством буддийского монаха  Тана Хуберта, который является учеником Аджан По, настоятеля монастыря Суан Моккх в линии  Тайской Лесной традиции.
Монахи этой традиции строго соблюдают Винаю (свод правил и распорядка буддийской монашеской общины), много времени посвящают медитации.
У вас будет возможность принять Прибежище и Восемь Обетов, а по окончании ритрита - Пять мирских обетов.
Ритрит будет проводиться в одном из живописных уголков Подмосковья - Д/О «ВЫСОКОЕ».
Общая стоимость проживания на время ритрита в одно- или двухместных номерах со всеми удобствами, включая питание в Д/О «Высокое» и организационные расходы:
в одноместном номере — 14100 р.
в двухместном номере — 13100 р.


Регистрация и оплата: tsvetkova108@gmail.com Валентина, mahaihos@gmail.com Михаил


Тана Хуберт - монах монастыря Суан Моккх, уже более 7 ми лет живущий в леcном монастыре. Он является учителем на русских ретритах в Суан Моккх. Тан Хуберт, до своего приезда в Таиланд и посвящения в монахи провёл более 10 лет в России, в Санкт–Петербурге. Тан Хуберт великолепно владеет русским языком, хорошо понимает наш менталитет и нашу культуру. Будучи в России, он гармонично жил в условиях нашей социальной среды, был успешным предпринимателем. Несколько лет назад, когда практикующие из России и стран бывшего Союза стали частыми и многочисленными гостями в медитационном центре Дипабхаван, Аджан По – настоятель монастыря Суан Моккх,  попросил Тана Хуберта читать несколько лекций на русском языке во время международных ретритов. Со временем, это привело к созданию русской группы в составе международного ретрита, а последние несколько лет – и к отдельным ретритам, обучение на которых проходит целиком на русском языке на острове Самуи в Таиланде.
            Сейчас Тан Хуберт также проводит регулярные встречи с практикующими и интересующимися буддизмом людьми. Он читает лекции, отвечает на вопросы, тем самым поддерживая в практике, проживающих в Таиланде россиян.

Распорядок дня

4:30 ***                  Подъем
5:00                           Утреннее чтение
5:15                           Медитация сидя
5:45                       Йога / Утренняя зарядка
7:00 *                  Медитация сидя
7:30                           Завтрак

9:30 ***                  Разговор о Дхамме
10:30                           Медитация при ходьбе или стоя
11:00 *                  Медитация сидя
11:30                           Обед

14:00         ***                  Инструкции по технике медитации и медитация сидя
15:00                           Медитация при ходьбе или стоя
15:30*                  Медитация сидя
16:00                           Медитация при ходьбе или стоя
16:45 * Медитация «любящей доброты»
17:30                             Чай

18:00*                   Вечерняя беседа «Вопрос-Ответ» с Тан Хубертом
                             (свободное посещение)

19:30 ***                  Медитация сидя
20:00                           Групповая медитация при ходьбе
20:30*                  Медитация сидя
21:00                           Время готовиться ко сну

* ** Длительный гонг          * Короткий гонг

----------

Thaitali (05.05.2015), Ануруддха (19.04.2015), Ассаджи (20.04.2015), Жека (21.04.2015)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Для всех, кто интересуется тхеравадой линии Аджана Чаа, спешу сообщить замечательную новость.  Можно сказать, такой Подарок к Новому 2016 году.

Несколько дней назад Луанг По Сумедхо вернулся из путешествия по Индии и принял решение  приехать в Москву в 2017 году!
И это будет не просто визит,а ритрит. Предварительные даты проведения с 27(28)мая по 4 июня. 

Буду молитсься о его здоровье!

----------

Ануруддха (30.12.2015), Ассаджи (29.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.12.2015), Инга Че (06.02.2017), Паньянатта Армениавэ (30.12.2015), Сергей Ч (29.12.2015), Юй Кан (29.12.2015)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Меня спрашивают, не ошиблась ли я с годом. Подтверждаю приезд Аджана Сумедхо планируется в 2017 году.

----------

Юй Кан (29.12.2015)

----------


## Бо

А где он сейчас находится?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

В данный момент в монастыре Ратанаван. В середине января едет в Великобританию

----------

Бо (03.01.2016)

----------


## Людмила Р

Елена, всех благ! Подскажите пожалуйста не планируется ли приезд в 2016 году Аджана Ньянадассано? И что будет на майские праздники?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, доброго времени
*приглашаем на десятидневный интенсивный ретрит с Аджан Таньей, который состоится с 28 Июля по 6 Августа, 2017 года.
*
Возможно вы еще не решили, когда, где и как провести свой летний отпуск. Желаю преодолев все кармические препятствия поучаствовать в интенсивной практике медитации одной из старейших линии буддизма. 

От себя могу добавить, что Танья мой мудрый, полный сострадания ко всем живым существам, скромный, но такой дорогой моему сердцу Учитель. До сих пор в Читтавивека монастыре ее вспоминают как, Holy Thaniya. 
В высшей степени рекомендую! 

Уже сейчас мы принимаем заявки на участие. 
Достаточно указать ФИ, контактную информацию и принимали ли вы участие в подобных ретритах по адресу epilester@gmail.com
Место ретрита пока определяется. Мы надеемся, что это будет Северный Кунсангар

*Вилла Танья Рейд (Аджан Танья) занимается буддийской медитацией с 80-х годов. Ее основное обучение проходило в русле Тайской Лесной Традиции Ланг По Ча. Тайская Лесная традиция близка ей тесной связью с природой и учением самосозерцания. В течение 18 лет она была участником монашеской общины этой традиции, обосновавшейся в Англии. В качестве старшей монахини в монастыре Читтавивека на протяжении 8 лет она поддерживала общину монахов и мирян, обучая на ретритах в Великобритании, США, Европе и Австралии. В свои наставления она привносит любовь к изначальным суттам Будды. Последние 6 лет она служила сообществу Мельбурна, оказывая духовную поддержку умирающим и их близким. Она имеет степень магистра консультанта межличностных взаимоотношений и духовного наставничества. В 2015 году она вернулась в Новую Зеландию чтобы содействовать развитию общины людей, интересующихся медитацией.*

Большинство людей считают медитацию на дыхании простым методом, предназначенным для успокоения ума. Однако изначально Будда учил анапанасати (осознавании дыхания) как полному практическому подходу, ведущему к глубокому пониманию и освобождению сердца в Ниббане. В Анапанасати Сутте Будда описывает такой способ практиковать осознанность дыхания, чтобы привести Четыре Основания Осознанности и Семь Факторов Пробуждения к совершенству, что в свою очередь ведет к кульминации ясного знания и освобождения.

На этом ретрите мы будем опираться на оригинальные сутты Будды из Палийского Канона, в качестве руководства по этой замечательной практике анапанасати на пути развития Оснований Осознанности и Факторов Пробуждения. Будучи понятыми в контексте практики Пути, эти основные учения, исходящие от Будды, указывают прямую дорогу к освобождению сердца.

Внимательность к непосредственно переживаемому помогает нам выйти из конфликта с действительностью и примириться с жизнью. Это не пассивное не сопротивление обстоятельствам, а фундаментальное перераспределение нашей энергии. Взращивание способности ума пребывать в реальности настоящего момента позволяет возникнуть врожденным состраданию и мудрости в ответ на то, что есть сейчас. В действительности наша жизнь есть постоянный поток меняющихся условий: нет определенности в том, что произойдет в следующий момент. С одной стороны, это может восприниматься как нечто болезненно угнетающее, с другой - как глубоко освобождающее. Учение Будды непосредственно рассматривает опыт рождения, старения и смерти, а также путь за пределы страдания содержащегося в этих переживаниях неопределенности и беспомощности. 
Воплощение понимания течения жизни, во всех его проявлениях, позволяет завершиться борьбе с переживаемым и дает возможность ощутить присущие нашему сердцу свободу и знание. В этом вы будете направлены в практике осознанности по отношению к телу во всех положениях. Вы будете развивать способность привечать происходящее и видеть свободу от страдания – посредством практики медитации, созерцания и совместного исследования.

Распорядок ретрита обеспечит безопасную среду для практики созерцания в атмосфере благородного молчания и этически чистого окружения. Будут предложены ежедневные размышления о Дхамме, ответы на вопросы и персональные интервью с участниками. В расписание включены как структурированные периоды медитации сидя и в ходьбе, так возможность для менее структурированной практики для более опытных. Будет выделено время для индивидуальных занятий йогой, Цигун или другими подходящими для практики созерцания формами упражнений.

С уважением,
Пинчевская Елена

Более подробную информацию о Тайской Лесной традиции и ее учителях
вы можете прочитать на сайте
http://www.forest-sangha.ru/
Информация и справки по тел.
8-905-515-97-54
8-499-739-87-81

----------

Ersh (05.07.2017), Ануруддха (06.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.12.2016)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Сегодня мы отмечаем день Памяти почтенного учителя, основателя Тайской лесной сангхи , Аджана Чаа. Мы, вдохновленные его учением и поддержкой практиковать Дхамму и иметь личный опыт ведущий к мудрости, гармонии и мирному сердцу.

корейский храм Дальма-са http://dalma.ru/o-nas/
начало в 19.30

----------

Alīno (11.07.2019), Бо (19.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.01.2017), Юй Кан (18.01.2017)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Определилась стоимость ретрита с Аджан Таньей

http://forestsangha.ru/retreat/2017_taniya.html

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2017)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Переведен один из текстов Учителя

http://forestsangha.ru/text/16/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.02.2017), Сергей Ч (07.02.2017)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Еще один из Дхамматолков Аджан Таньи  в 2005 г.

*	Аджан Танья 
Защита птенца перепелки 10-12-05	
*
«Руки Дхаммы охватывают все»

Сегодня я задумала прочитать кое-что, посмотрим, что из этого получится. Я собираюсь прочитать перевод одной паритты – обычно мы ее не поем, но я читаю ее иногда про себя, и я объясню, почему. 

Итак, она называется «Защита перепелки», переводится она так:

В мире есть качество добродетели,
Правды, чистоты, нежности.
В согласии с этой истиной я принимаю
Непревзойденный обет правды.
Ощущая силу Дхаммы,
Взывая к умам победителей прошлого,
В соответствии с силой истины,
Я принял непревзойденный обет правды:
Вот крылья без перьев,
Вот ноги, которые не могут ходить.
Мать с отцом оставили меня.
Огонь, иди обратно!
Когда я принял обет правды,
Огромные пики пламени
Остановились в 16 акрах вокруг меня
Как будто столкнулись с поверхностью воды.
Правда моя не сравнится ни с чем:
Таково мое совершенство в правде.

Этот текст называется «Защитой птенца перепелки». Это история о перепелином птенце. Будда в одном из своих из своих ранних перерождений остался в своем гнезде, когда в лесу разразился пожар. Его отец с матерью покинули его. А он еще не умеет ходить, не умеет летать. И вот в этом кипящем жерле он утверждает эту истину. 

И в этой правде нет ничего высокопарного, не так ли? Он говорит: «Знаешь, я не умею летать. Я не умею ходить. Мои мать и отец ушли» А затем, нечто вроде - «Если бы ты просто отступил…». 

Мне всегда нравилось это, как показывающее силу правды, понимаете? Не то, что правда – это какая-то выдающаяся эрудированность, продвинутость и так далее. Это просто утверждение того, что сейчас происходит. И в этом большая сила. Сила Дхаммы – это знание того, что происходит, и использование этой силы – прямоты, устремленности, честности –в качестве защиты.

Это - защита от огня. Я подразумеваю нечто особенное, поскольку это утверждение правды некоторым образом внутри себя. Будда говорил об условиях, при которых надо озвучивать правду - мы поступаем так, все предварительно взвесив. Понимаете? Мы не всегда говорим, даже если то, что мы хотим сказать - правда. Мы сперва анализируем, будет ли от этого польза, или нет.  И есть прекрасная сутта, где он разбирает и анализирует, когда лучше говорить, а когда – молчать. По сути, вы говорите, даже если вашем собеседнику это не понравится, даже если это будет болезненно – если от этого будет польза. Но когда это бесполезно - вы молчите. Это то, что касается отношений с другими.

Но сейчас я больше имею в виду силу внутренней честности. Понимаете? Держать ум внутри прямо - так, чтобы он непосредственно соприкасался с происходящим. И видеть в этом свою защиту.  Знать происходящее. И знайте, что вы на это способны. Я определенно это чувствую и уверена, что и вы это можете.  Когда я сижу, хожу или делаю еще что-то, я действительно замечаю происходящее, распознаю, удерживаю, приветствую это переживание. 

И тогда возможно великое ощущение освобождения и выправления. Насколько же это мучительно - пытаться не замечать что-либо.  Неприятие – это всегда борьба, отвлечение ума. А здесь появляется сила узнавания чего-то в настоящем. Насколько трудно жонглировать за спиной, когда вы еще что-то делаете впереди себя? 


Так что, весь призыв учения состоит в том, чтобы поместить все перед собой в область внимания. Знать происходящее и видеть в этом защиту. По-моему, это должно быть очень просто. Мы знаем, что сейчас происходит. Это не утверждение, не воззрение, которое мы собираемся нести в будущее. Когда мы утверждаем что-то, как истину в последней инстанции, мы попадаем в неприятности. По сути, речь идет о весьма мимолетном. О том, что происходит сейчас. И так же о том, что не стоит слишком лично к всему относиться. 

Я помню, как много внимания уделял этому Аджан Вирадхаммо, когда я была в монастыре Bodhinyanarama годы назад. Все о том, что «нечто есть». Ну знаете, «есть дукха».  Мне он дал замечательное поучение перед тем, как я уезжала в заморские края – о том, что «есть страх», а не просто «я боюсь».  Это совсем другое, не так-ли? Второе - совсем другая степень искажения, чем просто знать вещи в их таковости.  Итак, он дал это учение в качестве защиты в моем путешествии по Таиланду и Индии. И для иллюстрации он привел следующий занимательный пример.

 Он сказал: «В Индии ты сядешь на лавочку в парке, и вдруг вокруг тебя соберутся люди и будут смотреть на тебя». И добавил - «Просто знай, что есть страх». Он немного волновался, что я отправляюсь в путешествие одна. 

Забавно, но вот однажды я сидела на лавочке в парке в Бихаре. И внезапно со всех сторон меня окружили люди, которые на меня смотрели. Но они были с пистолетами, ножами и прочим, и я, глядя на них, про себя вначале сказала «есть страх», но далее подумала, «на самом деле, это уже перебор».  Я засмеялась, и они все исчезли, потому что безумие сильно пугает.   Но также я поняла, что часть этой силы заключалась в том, что я сказала себе: «Да, есть страх». Все тогда переменилось. У меня появилась глубокая уверенность в силе одной лишь Дхаммы. 

Кто бы подумал, что все так получится? Просто мы знаем, что в данный момент происходит. И далее, мы не определились с тем, как все закончится, но мы честны - «есть это, сейчас оно вот так». И, как я говорю, нам надо придерживаться этого, оно должно быть простым, непосредственным. Это - большая защита.

Как вы знаете, то, что дал нам Будда — это Четыре Благородные Истины. Есть страдание, есть дукха. Качество стресса или чего-то такого. Далее - понимание его причин, его прекращение и путь. И когда я применяю или слышу это учение, у меня есть чувство, что он учил только лишь из сострадания. Это единственное, из-за чего он за это взялся. И поэтому, когда мы применяем эти учения, стремясь обрести благополучие, когда мы приходим к «таковости», к силе Дхаммы, мы делаем это из сострадания. Для того облегчения, которое в этом содержится. Облегчение от знания, что есть страх. А затем, от знания, что одновременно с этим, есть и отсутствие страха. 

По сути, одно не может быть без другого. И когда вы постигаете это прекращение, вам открывается осознавание — то, что знает. Когда мы приходим к Четырем Благородным Истинам, мы находим их все вместе. Это не некая последовательность, это на самом деле разные способы описывать одну реальность. 

Поэтому, когда мы подходим к прямоте слов: «Мои мать и отец ушли». Это не мысленные построения, это — признать то, как оно в самом деле есть. «У меня нет крыльев, я не могу ходить». И сила этого настоящего знания заставляет огонь отступить. 

Такое у меня на уме из-за того, что недавно мне довелось увидеть огромное пламя и я задумалась - «Как мы реагируем на огонь?». Огонь, с которым мы все встречаемся временами. Каким бы он ни был – быть может это огонь жадности, ненависти и заблуждения. И тогда мне вспомнилась защита перепелки. Я вспомнила эту простую вещь, которую мы описываем разными способами — знать все как оно есть, сила осознанности. В каком-то смысле, мы все время говорим об одном и том же, не так ли? Практика - это всегда движение в одном направлении. Это — выбраться из рассуждений, из мечтаний, в реальность настоящего момента, и по-настоящему положиться на его силу. Это — защита.

Будда очень ясно определял, что для этого требуется. С чем правильней всего находиться в соприкосновении, из всего множества происходящих вещей? И рекомендацией было, использовать как окно, обрамляющее наш опыт, тело, то есть то, что ощущается физически. Исследуя настоящее - то, что происходит с вами. Ощущение напряжения, жара — все происходящее. Вы можете ощутить, как ум начинает успокаиваться, когда соприкасается с этим. Причем не требуется, чтобы оно было какое-то особенное.  Сила восприимчивости и пробужденности такова, что обстоятельства не имеют значения.

Итак, мы знаем, что происходит в теле, ощущаем качество vedana, чувства отвращения или притяжения, закрытия или открытия, движения желания или нежелания. Хотим ли происходящего или не хотим. Нравится или не нравится. Все эти колебания в обе стороны. И вы можете просто сидеть, пребывая в простоте нежелания происходящего. Может, вы хотели бы быть в постели или еще что-то. Не требуется усилий, чтобы заметить, как нечто вырывает нас из настоящего момента.  Нежелание находиться здесь. И это просто, понимаете? Двигаться за vedana, за чувством, за желанием или нежеланием. 

И за качеством citta. Как я говорила несколько недель назад, я оставляю все простым, бинарным: сердце либо открыто, либо закрыто. Можно сидеть и ощущать присутствие сжатия. Но когда мы чувствуем то, что я называю «есть сжатие», одновременно имеет место и «не-сжатие».  Как будто бы руки Дхаммы охватывают все. Просто знать Дхамму структур ума. И в процессе исследования, мы узнаем, что происходит согласно этой простой системе отсчета. 

Это может оказаться огромным облегчением. Нам не нужно пытаться разложить по полочкам весь мир. Это ведь отчасти то, с чем мы росли -  что нам нужно разобраться во всем, все рассортировать. Но на деле, единственное, что можно знать, в чем можем разобраться и навести порядок -  это в том, что происходит здесь и сейчас. 

Итак, мы держимся прямо, и все остальное вытекает из этого. Это не пассивность, в этом есть место отклику. О знание «таковости». Как я говорю, мы не хватаемся за него личным образом, если можем, если же нет — мы осознаем это. Потому что, мы легко можем быть ошеломлены, если мы полагаем себя кем-то, кто есть что-то, вместо того, чтобы просто осознавать бегущий, переменчивый опыт. Мы можем ухватить момент опыта и извлечь из него личное. Это мучительно. Так что, мы можем, в некотором смысле, позволять личному делать то, что хочется, но при этом поддерживать осознавание происходящего. Без необходимости быть кем-то. Без необходимости конструировать что-то. Просто следовать за изменяющейся структурой опыта. 

Да, у нас есть свои взгляды – представления о себе, об учении. Все это так опасно. Потому что это не есть правда, это – абстракции и заблуждения, они есть часть наших отвлечений, они отвлекают нас от того, что в данный момент происходит. Я думаю, это то, от чего мы должны осознанно себя ограждать. Мы не имеем взглядов о «дукха», не имеем взглядов о «анатта», безличности. Эти вещи переживаются непосредственно. Это не рамки, в которые мы загоняем нечто, это то, как мы переживаем это. Это в самом деле другое.

Иметь взгляд — это настолько омертвляет. Если мы принимаем взгляд, то когда мы касаемся чего-либо, мы начинаем считать, что оно непостоянно, вместо того, чтобы ощущать полноту движения. Богатство и ритм. Так что, вся эта часть Дхаммы, учение о том, как есть, действительно нуждается в заботе. Поскольку мы можем наполовину видеть, наполовину знать что-либо в смысле прозрения в учение, и применять это таким образом, что оно на самом деле будет мешать нам.   Так что, по-моему, очень важно продолжать возвращаться к здесь и сейчас и пробуждаться к тому, что сейчас происходит.  И, как я говорила, это может быть так же просто и красиво, как слова: «Мои крылья не могут летать». 


Перевод Дарьи Судаковой и Данила Осипчука

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, запись на ритрит продолжается до 15 июля!
http://forestsangha.ru/retreat/2017_taniya.html

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

На ритрите будут рассматриваться  некоторые Сутты Будды.

Одна из них -* Анапанасати Сутта/ Памятование о дыхании/ Мадджхима Никая 118
*
Многие наверное ее читали, в переводе Дмитрия Ивахненко / Перевод с Пали Тханиссаро Бхикху/

А вот аудиоверсия в исполнении Михаила Баранова.


ссылка на скачивание: https://yadi.sk/d/tkPkUExD3HxEeD



Анумодана

----------

Ассаджи (21.06.2017)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, так случается, организовываешь ритриты – и препятствия тут как тут.

 Я не буду рассуждать по поводу дурной кармы, того кто это сделал. Важно, самим не совершать дурных поступков!

 Хакер-"буддист" влез на наш сайт http://forestsangha.ru/retreat/2017_taniya.html , сделав так, что вот уже долгое время я не получала анкеты, от желающих принять участие в ритрите. Люди подумали, что я их игнорирую и отказались от участия. 

Сейчас все исправлено.

Большая просьба, если вы приняли решение участвовать в ритрите, заполнили анкету на нашем сайте, но от меня нет ответа, пишите мне на почту или в социальные сети. 
_Пусть все живые существа избавятся от страдания!!!_

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya



----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, приглашаем в Дальма-су на медитацию с Аджан Таньей ( Виллой Таньей Реид) в среду, 26 июля. Начало в 19.00

Медитация на дыхании – это способ взрастить такое устойчивое состояние ума, в котором будут присутствовать лёгкость, покой, расслабление и ощущение благополучия. Такая медитация даёт нам ресурсы для того, чтобы мы встретили и освободили бы себя от напряжения и запутанности, которые присущи в нашем изменчивом опыте. Эта простая на вид практика предусматривает определенный способ уменьшения запутанности, собирая ум, и создавая условия для освобождения нашего сердца от напряжения.

м. Академическая, ул. Кедрова, дом 7, корп. 1, кв. 22, подъезд 2, код 21к9664

----------

Ersh (05.07.2017)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

с 10 декабря
ПРОСМОТР ВИДЕОЗАПИСЕЙ С РИТРИТА АДЖАН ТХАНЬИ

Приглашаем
На просмотр видеозаписей лекций Аджан Тханьи.
У вас будет возможность окунуться в атмосферу прошедшего ритрита, получить вдохновение к практике, и возможно, толчок к размышлению об одной из важнейших сутт «Анапанасати» и практический подход к ней, как принято в лесной традиции линии Аджана Чаа
Просмотр будет включен в основную практику медитации, которая проходит в центре «Дальмаса» 
   Дальмаса
Ул. Кедрова, дом7, корп.1, кв.22,  2 подъезд,
 код 21 к 9664      станция метро  Академическая
────
По воскресеньям
12.30-13.00- сбор
13.00-15.30- медитация
15.30- 15.45-чай, сбор тех участников, которых не было во время основной медитации
15.45- 16.45 – просмотр видео, короткая медитация
────
По вторникам
Повторение видео для тех, кто не сможет прийти в воскресенье

19.30-20.00 – сбор
20.00-21.00- просмотр видео, короткая медитация 
────
http://forestsangha.ru/
────
Тел. +7-905-5159754 Лена 
ТХЕРАВАДА, ЛЕСНАЯ ТРАДИЦИЯ ЛИНИИ АДЖАНА ЧАА

----------

Ануруддха (03.12.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.12.2017)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Для интересующихся и практикующих  тадицией Аджана Чаа и его последователей. 
Приглашаем на ретрит  далеко за пределами столицы.
_
С 15 по 24 июня 2018 года на Урале планируется ретрит с буддийским монахом традиции Тхеравада Аджаном Ньянадассано. Это будет традиционный 10-дневный ретрит с периодами медитации сидя, стоя и в ходьбе, первый в Челябинской области. Как принято в этой традиции, Аджан каждый день будет утром давать наставления по медитации, в течение дня медитировать вместе с участниками ретрита и вечером будет беседа о Дхамме. Можно будет задавать вопросы в виде записок и 1-2 раза за ретрит лично.
Тема ретрита Бхавана - развитие ума и сердца в учении Будды. Будут инструкции по практике развития сосредоточения, обращения ума к моменту сейчас, а также по практике Випассана, развитие мудрости, умения видеть вещи такими, какие они есть.
Учитель, Аджан Ньянадассано, родом из Чехии, последние 17 лет он провёл будучи буддийским монахом традиции Тхеравада линии Аджана Ча. Подробнее об Аджане вы можете узнать из интервью, которое он дал в мае 2017 года в монастыре Амаравати docs.google.com/document/d/1Tzxj5JCS48xi_Sy3k70VyOqbh1rbClxaPFS9qK1QEto .
Место проведения "Аура-Урал" https://vk.com/auraural , находится в Челябинской области на полпути к Екатеринбургу. Это ретритный центр в тихом месте, на несколько километров вокруг больше ничего нет. Стоимость питания, проживания и организационных расходов на одного человека составляет 10 000 рублей за весь период. Ретрит некоммерческий, и все расходы будут в открытом доступе.
На ретрите мы будем принимать 8 обетов https://vk.com/wall-150243152_7 , и весь ретрит будет правило Благородной тишины. Если вы не уверены что сможете хранить эти обеты по состоянию здоровья или по личным обстоятельствам, пожалуйста свяжитесь с организаторами.
Мест в ретритом центре немного, но мы надеемся что все желающие смогут принять участие. Чтобы забронировать место или задать вопросы по ретриту свяжитесь с организатором Jen.wrk@gmail.com ._

----------

Ануруддха (19.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2018)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya



----------

Alīno (11.07.2019), Ануруддха (19.03.2018), Владимир Николаевич (19.03.2018)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Друзья, я хочу поделится радостным событием. Аджан Ньянадассано погостит несколько дней в корейском центре "Дальма-са" Замечательная возможность для всех нас сделать Дану (подношение едой ) монаху до полудня.
По окончанию церемонии принятия пищи у будет время пообщаться с Аджаном, задавать вопросы как о практике медитации, так и о монастырской жизни.

Дана на санскрите дословно означает подарок, пожертвование, подаяние, а также щедрость. Дана не ограничивается только самим даром и фактом дарения, но включает и щедрость как добродетель.
_
г. Москва, м. Академическая, ул. Кедрова, дом 7/1, кв. 22, код. 21 к9664

Мероприятие состоится 12 июня , с 11.30_

----------

Алик (28.03.2019), Ануруддха (28.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (27.05.2018)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Небольшое интервью Аджана Джаясаро с русскими субтитрами 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXSq...&feature=share

----------

Alīno (11.07.2019), Lion Miller (30.03.2019), PampKin Head (29.03.2019), Ануруддха (30.03.2019), Ассаджи (30.03.2019), Владимир Николаевич (28.03.2019), Гошка (29.03.2019), Хотсан (28.03.2019), Юй Кан (28.03.2019)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

*Сегодня День Рождения Луанг По Чаа!* [SIZE=3][COLOR="#A52A2A"]

" Хорошо очень искренне спрашивать себя: "Зачем я был рожден?" Задавайте себе этот вопрос утром, днем и вечером... каждый день.  "

----------

Alīno (11.07.2019), Владимир Николаевич (17.06.2019), Мансур (17.06.2019), Юй Кан (17.06.2019)

----------

